# La Puente CA. area ROLL CALL!



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Where are all the 626 area lowriders at? Especially the lowriders from the La Puente area. Or are we getting over run by the rice rockets and DUB cars? Haven't really seen any DONKS around....lucky for me, got a queeze stomach. :barf: But it's rare to see any lolo's unless it flyin an Epics or Imperials plaque uffin: Sometimes it just seems like lowridering has died out here in La Puente...i remember when i was a kid, they use to be all over the place! Where you all at?!?! :dunno: Guess everyone's got them garaged, or trailoring them everywhere now. :banghead: it's a car drive them! cruise them on weekends. represent out here in LP! :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 17 2006, 09:37 PM~6194249
> *Where are all the 626 area lowriders at? Especially the lowriders from the La Puente area. Or are we getting over run by the rice rockets and DUB cars? Haven't really seen any DONKS around....lucky for me, got a queeze stomach.  :barf: But it's rare to see any lolo's unless it flyin an Epics or Imperials plaque uffin: Sometimes it just seems like lowridering has died out here in La Puente...i remember when i was a kid, they use to be all over the place! Where you all at?!?! :dunno: Guess everyone's got them garaged, or trailoring them everywhere now. :banghead: it's a car drive them! cruise them on weekends. represent out here in LP! :thumbsup:
> *


whats up lowfairlane i live in la puente i drive a 79 lincoln mark 5 ,the only time you will see me using my ride would be wensday ,thursday and part of friday but yes its parked in the garaged on work days ,my car club is GANGS TO GRACE out of pomona i will post my ride if you want later 
p.s is BRIDGE TOWN C.C STILL AROUND THERE FROM LA PUENTE TOO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 20 2006, 07:37 PM~6213597
> *whats up lowfairlane i live in la puente i drive a 79 lincoln mark 5 ,the only time you will see me using my ride would be wensday ,thursday and part of friday but yes its parked in the garaged on work days ,my car club is GANGS TO GRACE out of pomona i will post my ride if you want later
> p.s is BRIDGE TOWN C.C STILL AROUND THERE FROM LA PUENTE TOO
> *


*BRIDGETOWN HAVEN'T HEARD THAT NAME IN A WHILE I REMEMBER SEEING THEM IN THE MAGAZINES BACK IN THE DAYS...*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 17 2006, 09:37 PM~6194249
> *Where are all the 626 area lowriders at? Especially the lowriders from the La Puente area. Or are we getting over run by the rice rockets and DUB cars? Haven't really seen any DONKS around....lucky for me, got a queeze stomach.  :barf: But it's rare to see any lolo's unless it flyin an Epics or Imperials plaque uffin: Sometimes it just seems like lowridering has died out here in La Puente...i remember when i was a kid, they use to be all over the place! Where you all at?!?! :dunno: Guess everyone's got them garaged, or trailoring them everywhere now. :banghead: it's a car drive them! cruise them on weekends. represent out here in LP! :thumbsup:
> *



yup sadly we are  

Secretary~Sharon V.~DISTINGUISHED So. Cal C.C.
2004 Nissan Altima (Under Construction)Euro-Lowrider


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 25 2006, 06:20 PM~6242798
> *yup sadly we are
> 
> Secretary~Sharon V.~DISTINGUISHED So. Cal C.C.
> ...


no no no Rod.wait till you see this altima.belive me.its not what you think.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i was in la puente for a couple weeks and only saw a few lowriders and mostly motercycles and imports ........but a few donks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 17 2006, 10:37 PM~6194249
> *Where are all the 626 area lowriders at? Especially the lowriders from the La Puente area. Or are we getting over run by the rice rockets and DUB cars? Haven't really seen any DONKS around....lucky for me, got a queeze stomach.  :barf: But it's rare to see any lolo's unless it flyin an Epics or Imperials plaque uffin: Sometimes it just seems like lowridering has died out here in La Puente...i remember when i was a kid, they use to be all over the place! Where you all at?!?! :dunno: Guess everyone's got them garaged, or trailoring them everywhere now. :banghead: it's a car drive them! cruise them on weekends. represent out here in LP! :thumbsup:
> *


let me know if ya see any spots for rent out there i la puente please


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 25 2006, 05:20 PM~6242798
> *yup sadly we are
> 
> Secretary~Sharon V.~DISTINGUISHED So. Cal C.C.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2006, 06:52 PM~6243269
> *no no no Rod.wait till you see this altima.belive me.its not what you think.
> *


  sorry man no offense :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

NOT IN LA PUENTE,BUT MY SHOP IS IN EL MONTE. I ALWAYS CRUISE AROUND THERE.IF YOU AINT ROLLING A PINKY STICKER IM GOING TO HIT IT ON YOU,MAYBE THATS WHY PEOPLE DONT CRUISE HAHA J/K


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 25 2006, 09:32 PM~6244143
> * sorry man no offense :biggrin:
> *


none taken  just wait till you see the car. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Sep 25 2006, 10:28 PM~6244656
> *NOT IN LA PUENTE,BUT MY SHOP IS IN EL MONTE. I ALWAYS CRUISE AROUND THERE.IF YOU AINT ROLLING A PINKY STICKER IM GOING TO HIT IT ON YOU,MAYBE THATS WHY PEOPLE DONT CRUISE HAHA J/K
> *


 :0 a pinky sticker.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

IM ALWAYS N LA PUENTE / WEST COVINA PEOPLE NO WHO IAM WATSUP PINKY I NEVER GOT MY PINKYS TIRES STICCER HOMIE..
BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB................................


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Oct 19 2006, 09:24 AM~6400111
> *IM ALWAYS N LA PUENTE / WEST COVINA PEOPLE NO WHO IAM WATSUP PINKY I NEVER GOT MY PINKYS TIRES STICCER HOMIE..
> BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB................................
> *


you should stop by and say hi.


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 17 2006, 10:37 PM~6194249
> *Where are all the 626 area lowriders at? Especially the lowriders from the La Puente area. Or are we getting over run by the rice rockets and DUB cars? Haven't really seen any DONKS around....lucky for me, got a queeze stomach.  :barf: But it's rare to see any lolo's unless it flyin an Epics or Imperials plaque uffin: Sometimes it just seems like lowridering has died out here in La Puente...i remember when i was a kid, they use to be all over the place! Where you all at?!?! :dunno: Guess everyone's got them garaged, or trailoring them everywhere now. :banghead: it's a car drive them! cruise them on weekends. represent out here in LP! :thumbsup:
> *


the homies from ROYAL IMAGE should be out pretty soon. nick the upholstery man got couple of rides coming out in L/P


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Oct 20 2006, 12:02 AM~6405939
> *the homies from ROYAL IMAGE should be out pretty soon. nick the upholstery man got couple of rides coming out in L/P
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB HAS CARS N LA PUENTE RIDIN 2 SO DONT SLEEP ON US...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 25 2006, 05:20 PM~6242798
> *yup sadly we are
> 
> Secretary~Sharon V.~DISTINGUISHED So. Cal C.C.
> ...


2004 Nissan Altima (Under Construction)*Euro-Lowrider*

She isn't into the imports homie. She gots hers hooked up....pinstriped by DannyD the lifts were provided by Scott at Reds, on 14" powder coated standard spokes. The club lifted it at my house... and it's not reverse flow cylinders either like all other euros. This is her first low low, she wants a '64 though...this is just her everyday driver. She gets offended as hell when someone tells her to get 20's or when they put in the import class. She wants her car to be DISTINGUISHED....not like every other DUB car or Import.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

I know there are car clubs out here....but i hardly ever see anyone cruisin....it's rare to see a Bridgetown plaque...Royal Image....haven't seen their plaque since 96. I use to roll with Royal Image B.C. then with my compadre and Nicks son Ruben. It would be nice to see some low lows drivin down Hacienda Blvd, or Temple, or Amar every weekend rather than when only a show is going on you know??? It's like sometimes just feel in the mood to cruise but theres noone out there. My lady wants to cruise most of the time since my car is in pieces, but what can we do....besides hit up Epics cruise night when it comes around or Dukes...can't we all start hitting the streets on the weekends again....you don't gotta be on whittier blvd. to cruise. We gotta get some kinda cruise goin on around here again.


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

I AGREE CUZ 4 A WHILE I WAS SAYING WAT UR SAYING BUT I GOT OVER IT AN JUS STARTED GOING EVERY WERE.... BIG TYMERZ C.C
LET ME NO WAT U CUM UP WITH AND B.T WILL BE THERE..........


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

The tyme will come when the low lows will cruise the blvd. again....that is Hacienda Blvd. we gotta show people we're still around out here!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 24 2006, 09:56 PM~6438455
> *The tyme will come when the low lows will cruise the blvd. again....that is Hacienda Blvd. we gotta show people we're still around out here!
> *


is your club out of compton or la puente just asking :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 25 2006, 12:44 AM~6438973
> *is your club out of compton or la puente just asking  :biggrin:
> *


both.im the only one in compton.Everybody else is in LP.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 25 2006, 07:18 AM~6439918
> *both.im the only one in compton.Everybody else is in LP.
> *


the reason im asking is i hevent seen any one in la puente flyin your plaque ,but yes it would be nice to see more rides out there and flying there plaque .i guesse the take there plaka off till there ready for a show.not me always flying mine.by the way gangs to grace c.c is having a cruise night in pomona ,

Cruise Night and Hop Hosted by Gangs To Grace CC, Going Down in Pomona, Califorina for more info go to shows and events come on down and have a good time


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 25 2006, 11:36 AM~6441798
> *MY RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 25 2006, 12:11 PM~6441648
> *the reason im asking is i hevent seen any one in la puente flyin your plaque ,but yes it would be nice to see more rides out there and flying there plaque .i guesse the take there plaka off till there ready for a show.not me always flying mine.by the way gangs to grace c.c is having a cruise night in pomona ,
> 
> Cruise Night and Hop Hosted by Gangs To Grace CC, Going Down in Pomona, Califorina for more info go to shows and events come on down and have a good time
> *


Nice ride.I like that color.goes good with the car.Is it juiced?(hydros)  Well the reason you havnt seen our plaque is cause we are getting them done.we got the first one last week.we should have the others in about 2 weeks.i hope.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

NO ITS NOT YET BUT IT WILL BE DONE IN JAN..2007


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 25 2006, 12:49 PM~6441890
> *NO ITS NOT YET BUT IT WILL BE DONE IN JAN..2007
> *


cool.good luck.BTW.I saw your plaque in joels truck one time.looks nice.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 25 2006, 11:37 AM~6441808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've saw your car at the last DUKES cruz night Benny from TECHNIQUES introduced me to you Homie you told the story behind your car its as clean as you'll ever find them so take care of that 79.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 25 2006, 12:46 PM~6442279
> *I've saw your car at the last DUKES cruz night Benny from TECHNIQUES introduced me to you Homie you told the story behind your car its as clean as you'll ever find them so take care of that 79.
> *


YES I REMEMBER YOU ,THANK HOMIE I WILL ,I HOPE TECHNIQUES CAN MAKE IT OUT TO OUR CRUISE NIGHT THIS SUNDAY AT POMONA IN THE CORNER OF PHILLIPS AND SAN ANTONIO STARTS AT 4PM TILL DUSK THERE WILL BE HOPING AT THIS ONE


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

We should have some representaion in Pomona. Bennys already making plans for us to make it out.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 25 2006, 01:42 PM~6442793
> *We should have some representaion in Pomona.  Bennys already making plans for us to make it out.
> *


  COOL HOMIE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 25 2006, 11:11 AM~6441648
> *the reason im asking is i hevent seen any one in la puente flyin your plaque ,but yes it would be nice to see more rides out there and flying there plaque .i guesse the take there plaka off till there ready for a show.not me always flying mine.by the way gangs to grace c.c is having a cruise night in pomona ,
> 
> Cruise Night and Hop Hosted by Gangs To Grace CC, Going Down in Pomona, Califorina for more info go to shows and events come on down and have a good time
> *


We're working on getting our plaques done. We will always be flying our plaques with pride of course.....except when the cars dirty or out of comission, then the plaque has got to come down. By the way, have you ever heard of Mosaic?? Its a christian community church in pasadena...you should go check it out, they have a great service. you can check out there website... mosaic God Bless.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 24 2006, 09:56 PM~6438455
> *The tyme will come when the low lows will cruise the blvd. again....that is Hacienda Blvd. we gotta show people we're still around out here!
> *


whats up homie's .so where do you guy's kick it at where do you have your meeting so i can go by and introduce my self to you sence we all pertty much all live here in la puente.just thought i would be neighboorly
 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 31 2006, 03:12 PM~6480559
> *whats up homie's .so where do you guy's kick it at where do you have your meeting so i can go by and introduce my self to you sence we all pertty much all live here in la puente.just thought  i would be neighboorly
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


Well we kick it in different places. Our club meetings were mainly held at Shakey's right off of amar and azusa. I know this sunday we will be having a meeting, but not sure at what time or place since i will not be able to attend since i will be out of town. Whoever wants to join us to kick back is more than welcome


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 31 2006, 11:17 PM~6482703
> *Well we kick it in different places. Our club meetings were mainly held at Shakey's right off of amar and azusa. I know this sunday we will be having a meeting, but not sure at what time or place since i will not be able to attend since i will be out of town. Whoever wants to join us to kick back is more than welcome
> *


 :thumbsup: 
servent.we would like you stop by.we will keep you posted as to were we will meet.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ANYBODY ROLLING TO OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW FROM LA PUENTE ON SATURDAY AND IF YOU ARE WHAT TIME YOU ROLLING  :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=295988


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 2 2006, 10:14 AM~6490618
> *ANYBODY ROLLING TO OLD MEMORIES CAR SHOW FROM LA PUENTE ON SATURDAY AND IF YOU ARE WHAT TIME YOU ROLLING    :biggrin:
> *


i might stop by.Its near by so i will stop by for a little bit.not sure what time.and you?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 2 2006, 09:20 AM~6490664
> *i might stop by.Its near by so i will stop by for a little bit.not sure what time.and you?
> *


I'LL BE THERE TRY TO GET THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD PARKING
8:00 OR 8:30


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 2 2006, 10:56 AM~6490985
> *I'LL BE THERE TRY TO GET THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD PARKING
> 8:00 OR 8:30
> *


ya.i just might do that.parking at a show can get bad.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

YES IT CAN BE WHAT YOU ROLLING IN


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 2 2006, 11:02 AM~6491030
> *YES IT CAN BE WHAT YOU ROLLING IN
> *


the caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

there two in your club whitch one is it so i can know when i sse it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 2 2006, 11:34 AM~6491296
> *there two in your club whitch one is it so i can know when i sse it
> *


there are 3 caddys in our club.Mines is charcol grey metalic.The vice is blue and the treasuer is like a lite champane.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ILL LOOK FOR YOU HOMIE ,KEEP ON EYE OUT FOR MY LINCOLN ILL BE THERE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 2 2006, 11:44 AM~6491371
> *ILL LOOK FOR YOU HOMIE ,KEEP ON EYE OUT FOR MY LINCOLN ILL BE THERE
> *


you got it my friend.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 22 2006, 08:40 PM~6422986
> *2004 Nissan Altima (Under Construction)Euro-Lowrider
> 
> She isn't into the imports homie. She gots hers hooked up....pinstriped by DannyD the lifts were provided by Scott at Reds, on 14" powder coated standard spokes. The club lifted it at my house... and it's not reverse flow cylinders either like all other euros. This is her first low low, she wants a '64 though...this is just her everyday driver. She gets offended as hell when someone tells her to get 20's or when they put in the import class. She wants her car to be DISTINGUISHED....not like every other DUB car or Import.
> ...


I met her at the Epics - Custom Fitted cruise spot that was going on last year on Francisquito. She seemed like a real nice girl. Its cool when the ladies are into cars too


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 2 2006, 10:42 PM~6496419
> *you got it my friend.
> *


whats up homie.i saw you as you were pulling out from where you were park but you took off to fast .i was over where they were passing out the trophy's.well maybe next time .come on down to our cruise night on the 26 of this month.bring your club


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 4 2006, 09:50 PM~6505368
> *whats up homie.i saw you as you were pulling out from where you were park but you took off to fast .i was over where they were passing out the trophy's.well maybe next time .come on down to our cruise night on the 26 of this month.bring your club
> *


its cool bro.i looked for you.ya next time.there were some nice car there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey everyone! back to civilization!! Dang, Iowa was like the twilight zone, never seen so many white people in one place!! LOL it was coo though everyone was friendly, and it's a beautiful place. Still can feel the innocence over there.....they actually let you pump your gas first and pay AFTER!!!!!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Is Galaxy Wire Wheels down there close to the 60 fwy and the high school still around?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+Nov 7 2006, 02:43 AM~6519347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how was the trip back?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 7 2006, 01:43 AM~6519347
> *Is Galaxy Wire Wheels down there close to the 60 fwy and the high school still around?
> *


No, they moved a few years back. They are out in Pomona now. They only do wholesale now, unless you got the hook ups.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:0 I didn't know they moved. They fixed my dayton a while back. Wholesale hmmm does anyone know the number? Anyway big shout outs to La Puente lo lo's I used to see a gang of them runnin around but not no more.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 7 2006, 08:42 PM~6524613
> *:0 I didn't know they moved.  They fixed my dayton a while back.  Wholesale hmmm does anyone know the number?  Anyway big shout outs to La  Puente lo lo's I used to see a gang of them runnin around but not no more.
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 7 2006, 07:42 PM~6524613
> *:0 I didn't know they moved.  They fixed my dayton a while back.  Wholesale hmmm does anyone know the number?  Anyway big shout outs to La  Puente lo lo's I used to see a gang of them runnin around but not no more.
> *


909-865-1518 ask for Gus


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

puffin so much on here i think im developing online cancer! Damn cybarettes! uffin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE+Nov 14 2006, 02:50 AM~6563947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

i seen that maxima yesteday at the compton show...real nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Nov 20 2006, 01:23 PM~6604640
> *i seen that maxima yesteday at the compton show...real nice
> *


thx.but its a altima.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Nov 20 2006, 12:23 PM~6604640
> *i seen that maxima yesteday at the compton show...real nice
> *


:thumbsup: for an everyday driver, she still got a ways to go with the things she wants done to it, the trunk still under const. But it's show worthy, and probably would have got 2nd place if i had waited around longer, but the judging was going on way to late!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 21 2006, 01:48 AM~6609178
> *:thumbsup: for an everyday driver, she still got a ways to go with the things she wants done to it, the trunk still under const.  But it's show worthy, and probably would have got 2nd place if i had waited around longer, but the judging was going on way to late!
> *


i heard.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

I used 2 live in la puente and im a member of DELEGATION C.C we use 2 ride big time in lp


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 28 2006, 11:02 PM~6657143
> * I used 2 live in la puente and im a member of DELEGATION C.C we use 2 ride big time in lp
> *


Probably was a while back huh....haven't seen a Delegation plaque in LP for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Nov 20 2006, 12:23 PM~6604640
> *i seen that maxima yesteday at the compton show...real nice
> *


Thats my wifeys '04 Altima on Hydros from REDS, not Bags, and not reverse flow! You can catch this on the streets of LP, BP, Whittier, La Mirada, just about everywhere it's her daily.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

:dunno: Where's everyone at??? :dunno: No LP riders


----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)

[/B]


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke66_@Dec 6 2006, 10:05 PM~6711393
> *
> *
> [/b]


Hey bro, you the one that lives down there in the neighborhood, by giano, or that your bro? You two still ridin solo?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

I remember back in '69 we used to cruise La Puente. went to LP high with all my homeboys from LP, cruised all over in LP with '51 chev Belair, then with my white '72 Monte Carlo. I post pics later when I get them out of the garage. I remember when we used to hang out at the Jack in the Box on Orange and Amar til 6:00am in the morning. Had about 16 cars out just partying out after the clubs and whittier. On wednesdays we would cruise the civic center for the disco party hoster by DJ deserie. That was the sh...t!!!

We had 14 members back in the day from LP. kicked it at LP park on sundays back in '77. Just waxing our rides before the meetings. Yeah, there used to be alot of action in LP with lowriding, but everybody's moved out to dif towns. I still go there once in a while, cruised my '68 to visit my homies that still reside there.

Times have changed, Epics had a good thing going on at the Hacienda Mart, but got screwed up, too bad-that was real good party time, went every time it happened.

David James Montes


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

I lived in La Puente for almost 40 years!! :biggrin: 



David James Montes


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THOSE WHITE BOYS FROM PUNTE FROM INDIVIDUALS. THEY USED TO BE SHOWING THERE ASS..CLOWNN HARD


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 18 2006, 05:35 PM~6781555
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THOSE WHITE BOYS FROM PUNTE FROM INDIVIDUALS. THEY USED TO BE SHOWING THERE ASS..CLOWNN HARD
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Dec 18 2006, 03:43 PM~6781335
> *I lived in La Puente for almost 40 years!! :biggrin:
> David James Montes
> *


That's what im talking about! Representing LP even after all these years....i guess your right, everyone has grown up, at least most the OG lowriders and moved on to different towns and states...it'd be nice if one day everyone reunited in LP for old time sake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 18 2006, 04:35 PM~6781555
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THOSE WHITE BOYS FROM PUNTE FROM INDIVIDUALS. THEY USED TO BE SHOWING THERE ASS..CLOWNN HARD
> *


i remember them, but i dunno, haven't seen any INDIVIDUALS cars out here in a while now.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 18 2006, 04:35 PM~6781555
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THOSE WHITE BOYS FROM PUNTE FROM INDIVIDUALS. THEY USED TO BE SHOWING THERE ASS..CLOWNN HARD
> *


 :cheesy: David and his homies are still around, they 're supposed to bust out hard soon


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

BIG TYMERZ ROWS THROW LP... I HAVENT SEEN A DISTINGUISHED MY SELF....


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

BIG TYMERZ C.C.......................


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Dec 20 2006, 11:09 PM~6795485
> *BIG TYMERZ ROWS THROW LP... I HAVENT SEEN A DISTINGUISHED MY SELF....
> *


Thats cause the carz are under construction...but we'll be at Majestics new years, maybe we'll see you there??? Big Tymerz....is that a lowrider car club or euro car club? Don't take no offense or nuthing....i been out of the car show scene for a really long time so i really don't know what new clubs are out there....but myself, i've always lived in la puente, always cruise all around la puente, and never seen a Big Tymerz car. :dunno:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

WELL YOU WILL B SEEING DISTINGUISHED C.C. EVERYWHERE IN 2007. NOT ONLY IN PUENTE BUT ALL OVER CALI, ARIZONA, AND I MYSELF WILL BE GOING TO THE NEW MEXICO LRM SHOW AND MIGHT HIT UP TEXAS TOO!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

EVEN THOUGH I MOVED TO AZ. I WILL STILL COME TO PUENTE TO CRUISE WITH ALL MY DISTINGUISHED BROTHERS. NOT SURE ABOUT GOING TO TEXAS YET!!!! BUT NEW MEXICO IS A SURE THING!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Dec 26 2006, 11:08 PM~6833395
> *EVEN THOUGH I MOVED TO AZ. I WILL STILL COME TO PUENTE TO CRUISE WITH ALL MY DISTINGUISHED BROTHERS.  NOT SURE ABOUT GOING TO TEXAS YET!!!! BUT NEW MEXICO IS A SURE THING!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Dec 27 2006, 12:08 AM~6833395
> *EVEN THOUGH I MOVED TO AZ. I WILL STILL COME TO PUENTE TO CRUISE WITH ALL MY DISTINGUISHED BROTHERS.  NOT SURE ABOUT GOING TO TEXAS YET!!!! BUT NEW MEXICO IS A SURE THING!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 28 2006, 01:57 PM~6844852
> *
> *


whats up regal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

one more day till majestics!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 30 2006, 11:22 PM~6866490
> *one more day till majestics!
> *


we had alot of fun.


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

well i got a white regal on white wheels, it has a BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB sticcer on the bacc window, ask bout me an my club homie i been out there 4 years already. i been ridin ever where an i dont no wat ur talkn bout u never seen any BIG TYMERZ. well sense u dont no us an i live in la puente do wanna hop cuz we can hop jus let me. cuz we been out hurr in everything i had an altima on hydroz,my regal,navigator and we 53 bomb,2 cut doggs, 4dr lac,76 coupe dp my pops will be out soon an we got cars an truccs on big wheels so wat ever u wanna do let me no..................


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 2 2007, 01:08 PM~6882587
> *well i got a white regal on white wheels, it has a  BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB sticcer on the bacc window,  ask bout me an my club homie i been out there 4 years already. i been ridin ever where an i dont no wat ur talkn bout u never seen any BIG TYMERZ. well sense u dont no us an i live in la puente do wanna hop cuz we can hop jus let me. cuz we been out hurr in everything i had an altima on hydroz,my regal,navigator and we 53 bomb,2 cut doggs, 4dr lac,76 coupe dp my pops will be out soon an we got cars an truccs on big wheels so wat ever u wanna do let me no..................
> *


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

SO WATSUP WID IT??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 2 2007, 01:30 PM~6882788
> *SO WATSUP WID IT??
> *


with what?


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

U GUYS WANNA HOP, AN HAV SUM FUNN OUT HURR OR NOT,IM JUS TRYN 2 DO SUM RIDIN.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 2 2007, 01:34 PM~6882823
> *U GUYS WANNA HOP, AN HAV SUM FUNN OUT HURR OR NOT,IM JUS TRYN 2 DO SUM RIDIN.
> *


we dont have a hopper yet.but we do have some street cars. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

WE GOT STREET CARS 2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 2 2007, 01:38 PM~6882859
> *WE GOT STREET CARS 2
> *


how many members are you?


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

I WAS TALKN BOUT STREET CARS HOMIE


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

AROUND 30 NOT ALL LOW LOWS ALOT OF CARS AN TRUCCS ON BIG WHEELS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 2 2007, 01:41 PM~6882901
> *AROUND 30 NOT ALL LOW LOWS ALOT OF CARS AN TRUCCS ON BIG WHEELS
> *


not bad.were do you guys kick it?


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

OUT N THA CPT MY CLUB JUS HAD A PARTY LIKE A MONTH AGO I DIDNT MAKE IT THOUGH, IT WAS THE DUB SIDE OF THE CLUB.....................WE WERE MEETING AT MY HOUSE BUT WE STOPD 4 A MINUTE. BUT WE WILL DO IT AGAIN SOON AS I GET MY CUT DOGG PAINTD, I WANTD 2 TAKE IT OUT THIS WEEKEND BUT THE PAINTER WENT OUT OF TOWN SO I DIDNT GET IT READY N TIME.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 2 2007, 02:18 PM~6883162
> *OUT N THA CPT MY CLUB JUS HAD A PARTY LIKE A MONTH AGO I DIDNT MAKE IT THOUGH, IT WAS THE DUB SIDE OF THE CLUB.....................WE WERE MEETING AT MY HOUSE BUT WE STOPD 4 A MINUTE. BUT WE WILL DO IT AGAIN SOON AS I GET MY CUT DOGG PAINTD, I WANTD 2 TAKE IT OUT THIS WEEKEND BUT THE PAINTER WENT OUT OF TOWN SO I DIDNT GET IT READY N TIME.
> *


cool.we have a painter in the cluband a body manand a hydro installer. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

THATS COO, I USLY DO MY OWN HYDROZ,..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 2 2007, 02:47 PM~6883370
> *THATS COO, I USLY DO MY OWN HYDROZ,..
> *


cant beat that price. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 2 2007, 12:41 PM~6882901
> *AROUND 30 NOT ALL LOW LOWS ALOT OF CARS AN TRUCCS ON BIG WHEELS
> *


how long u guys been around for? if its 4 years or less, that would explain why i never heard the name big tymerz....i been out of the car show thing for about that long a time....still was in a club, but wasn't really active once my car took a shitter on me, i stopped goin to shows. I'm pretty sure you know the feeling of emptiness when you aint got a car to roll in to shows, or maybe it's jus me :dunno:


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

SINCE 2000, I BEEN RIDIN AROUND 4 A QUICC MINUTE, ULL SEE ME SOON ENOUGH THE CUTDOG WILL BE BACC OUT SOON.....


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

whats up homies valinda 626/ checking in ,went to mejestic car show but you homies were all gone but one member he was catching some mean zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
lol... :biggrin: alex said he talk to you guy thought i do the same thing but oh well next time


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

whats up low fairlane theres a guy here in la puent thats sell parts for chevy's around my block i think its called chevy's only .its out of his house if you more imfo pm me ill send you my number and give you the location


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 3 2007, 06:01 PM~6894370
> *whats up homies valinda 626/ checking in ,went to mejestic car show but you homies were all gone but one member he was catching some mean zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> lol... :biggrin: alex said he talk to you guy thought i do the same thing but oh well next time
> *


we should get together one of these days.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 4 2007, 10:12 AM~6900636
> *we should get together one of these days.
> *


that would be cool ,we are having a cruise night the 28th of this month


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 4 2007, 08:11 PM~6905796
> *that would be cool ,we are having a cruise night the 28th of this month
> *


we'll try and make it this time around :biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

whats up lowfairlane got pictures of your rides not your clubs but your own rides post them up homie


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jan 10 2007, 10:10 PM~6957351
> *whats up lowfairlane got pictures of your rides not your clubs but your own rides post them up homie
> *


i'll try and post some up....the 64 fairlane is in pieces but i got a pix of it before i tore it a part. our 60 is just my daily, but project once the fairlane is done. and my wifes car is always posted up, but ill post it up again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 11 2007, 12:37 AM~6958372
> *WHAT UP HOMIES
> *


nuthin much bro, just here....just got the computer up and running again :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jan 10 2007, 10:10 PM~6957351
> *whats up lowfairlane got pictures of your rides not your clubs but your own rides post them up homie
> *


the fairlane is under construction in pieces right now, and the 60 is my daily but still needs some elbow grease put into it. and the altima is my wifeys car, but she still buggin about gettin her a 64 rag :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

where all my LP riders at? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

hello out there...........there.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

there............there............ :0


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 14 2007, 09:16 PM~6988415
> *the fairlane is under construction in pieces right now, and the 60 is my daily but still needs some elbow grease put into it. and the altima is my wifeys car, but she still buggin about gettin her a 64 rag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides homie


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

i used 2 live in LP and rolled with DELEGATION C.C now i started my own chapter in central ca


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

WE$T COV1NA / LA PUENTE RIDAZ N THE MUTHA FUCCN HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jan 21 2007, 02:17 AM~7043721
> *nice rides homie
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie! all 3 still got a lot of work needed, but they'll get there slowly but surely :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 24 2007, 10:47 AM~7071509
> *WE$T COV1NA / LA PUENTE RIDAZ N THE MUTHA FUCCN HOUSE!!!!
> *


where abouts in west cochina or la puente do you live bro? I live on border of west cochina n la puente, live off of valinda n maplegrove.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 23 2007, 07:44 PM~7066569
> * i used 2 live in LP and rolled with DELEGATION C.C now i started my own chapter in central ca
> 
> 
> ...


hows the change of location doing for you? lived up in central cali for a while now?


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

I LIVE OFF OF CALI AN FAIRGROVE.......''WEST COVINA''


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

ALL I NEED IS 2 GET MY TRUNK BACC AN ILL BE RITE BACC ON THEM STREETS SWANGIN.........................


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 26 2007, 04:42 PM~7096327
> *I LIVE OFF OF CALI AN FAIRGROVE.......''WEST COVINA''
> *


lol dont trip homie, i lived in west co myself, off of amar and shadow oak for about a year. My wife and i, just bought our house here on the border of la puente n west co december of 05. :thumbsup:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 3 2007, 05:08 PM~6894446
> *whats up low fairlane theres a guy here in la puent thats sell parts for chevy's around my block i think its called chevy's only .its out of his house if you more imfo pm me ill send you my number and give you the location
> *


Damn I used to live in Valinda once upon a time. Right down the street from Rimgrove Parque. You guys are making me homesick.   Good to know you're holding it down.
Keep repping LP West Cov and Valinda!!!!


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

CONGRATS ON THE HOUSE............''WC''


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

I NO U SEEN MY CAR BEFORE MAYBE WHEN IT WAS PRIMER BABY BLUE OR GRAY I HAVE THE ONLY STREET HOPPER OUT N WC /LP..................


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jan 29 2007, 08:43 PM~7123017
> *Damn I used to live in Valinda once upon a time.  Right down the street from Rimgrove Parque.  You guys are making me homesick.    Good to know you're holding it down.
> Keep repping LP West Cov and Valinda!!!!
> *


that's coo homie, i grew up right off of rimgrove and wing lane......always goin to tastee burgers also known as (grease pit) to those locals... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Jan 30 2007, 09:14 AM~7127242
> *I NO U SEEN MY CAR BEFORE MAYBE WHEN IT WAS PRIMER BABY BLUE OR GRAY I HAVE THE ONLY STREET HOPPER OUT N WC /LP..................
> *


maybe have seen it, how long it been out of commission for?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 25 2007, 10:49 PM~7089177
> *where abouts in west cochina or la puente do you live bro? I live on border of west cochina n la puente, live off of valinda n maplegrove.
> *


i live right off maplegrove and grefith fellowship st valinda .whats up neighboors  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

a couple months


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*West Covina up in here. Born in East LA and raised in the SGV*


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 25 2007, 11:50 PM~7089202
> *hows the change of location doing for you? lived up in central cali for a while now?
> *


i would love to see any car with this sticker around here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: so i can serve them!!!!!


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

ooohh a burger from the grease pit sounds pretty good right now!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 1 2007, 09:27 AM~7147043
> *West Covina up in here.  Born in East LA and raised in the SGV
> *


same here :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Feb 1 2007, 01:15 AM~7145625
> *i live right off maplegrove and grefith fellowship st valinda .whats up neighboors   :biggrin:
> *


howdy neighbor 
:biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Anybody remember Lampost pizza on Azusa and Amar?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Feb 2 2007, 10:49 PM~7162687
> *Anybody remember Lampost pizza on Azusa and Amar?
> *


How can we forget, that was one of the kick it spots back in the dayz....i use to go there after school (grandview) and play games and share a pizza with the homiez. I still go there....but its called 3.99 pizza co, and down sized......dang brings back memories.....see those some OG's when you know all the old spots! :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Grandview. Now you're bringing back memories.  After school we'd go to Lampost or Carls Jr. across the street before they built that Mcdonalds. Damn had to be back in 82 or 83. I dont remember seeing alot of riders then, except at the mall in West Covina.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

dont forget snap-e-tacos on amar


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Damn, peeps are remembering the good old... Bridgetown (La Puente), its changed so much..... has turned into a big phillipino community, every corner of amar and azusa are cover with flip stores.....i cant hate though, my wife is half phillipino..... and my son is now 1/3....lol....but he's already hoppin his lil bike on command. :thumbsup: one day we gotta organize a cruise, just for old time sakes..... i aint that old myself, but i still remember, when i was little, watchin all the lows rollin through.... a lot meeting up at lp park. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

La Puente represent!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

wheres everyone at??


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 7 2007, 09:58 PM~7204746
> *meeting up at lp park.  :biggrin:
> *


The IMPERIALS from LP used to meet there back in the days


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 15 2007, 10:11 PM~7274533
> *The IMPERIALS from LP used to meet there back in the days
> *


must have been a while back.....ive seen them cruisin a few times down hacienda blvd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

*bump* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Feb 17 2007, 04:01 PM~7286857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice plaque bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 7 2007, 09:58 PM~7204746
> *Damn, peeps are remembering the good old... Bridgetown (La Puente), its changed so much..... has turned into a big phillipino community, every corner of amar and azusa are cover with flip stores.....i cant hate though, my wife is half phillipino..... and my son is now 1/3....lol....but he's already hoppin his lil bike on command.  :thumbsup: one day we gotta organize a cruise, just for old time sakes..... i aint that old myself, but i still remember, when i was little, watchin all the lows rollin through.... a lot meeting up at lp park.  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH BRIDGETOWN!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THE NIGHT BEFORE THE 4TH OF JULY WHEN WE GO TO THE PARK AND WATCH THE FIRE WORKS AND IS REALLY PACK THERE AFTER THAT EVERYBODY IS CRUZING


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Feb 21 2007, 08:20 PM~7321411
> *HELL YEAH BRIDGETOWN!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THE NIGHT BEFORE THE 4TH OF JULY WHEN WE GO TO THE PARK AND WATCH THE FIRE WORKS AND IS REALLY PACK THERE AFTER THAT EVERYBODY IS CRUZING
> *


yep, can hardly find any parking even up the residential streets to just go chill and watch the show.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

anyone goin to the show on sunday over in the city of industry at friscos???


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

WAT KIND OF CAR SHOW HOMIE


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 22 2007, 06:21 PM~7330423
> *anyone goin to the show on sunday over in the city of industry at friscos???
> *



grew up on Amar & Hacienda.......Right behind LOONATICS.........If you remember that place.... :0 

PRENT S.K.A....


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 22 2007, 07:21 PM~7330423
> *anyone goin to the show on sunday over in the city of industry at friscos???
> *


im going ill be there around 9am


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

ttt for a great topic


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Feb 22 2007, 08:42 PM~7331291
> *WAT KIND OF CAR SHOW HOMIE
> *


im not to sure if its only gonna be lowriders or a mix. U can check out the post under solitos car show in the show and events section :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE (May 23, 2006)

THANXS HOMIE..................


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Feb 22 2007, 09:43 PM~7331896
> *grew up on Amar & Hacienda.......Right behind LOONATICS.........If you remember that place.... :0
> 
> PRENT  S.K.A....
> *


hmmm cant say i remember that place....probably b4 my times... :biggrin: all i knew was valley burger, i think thats what its called..... everything there has changed except in n out and the donut hole.


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

WANT TO GIVE YOUR CLUB AN INVITE. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE










REFLECTIONS C.C. "Easter Car Show" 
March 24, 2007 in the City of Lakewood, CA. 

Held at: *“Fuddruckers Burgers”. Located next door to “The HOP”.Come support our "Easter Car Show" in the City of Lakewood, CA. 

Held on: Sat., March 24, 2007. Time: 12:00 pm –6:00 pm. 
Cost: $20.00 Cars, $15.00 Motorcycles and $10.00 Lowrider Bikes.

Address of Event:

Fuddruckers Burger’s 
5229 N. Clark St.
Lakewood, CA 90714*

All Donations will go out to a worthy Charity. So Come out and have a good time. There will be Trophies Awarded, Raffles and D.J. Music for Entertainment.

Hosted by:
REFLECTIONS Car Club 


Go to our Website for more information: www.reflectionscarclub.com


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

lets mark our calenders. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Feb 28 2007, 09:58 AM~7372343
> *WANT TO GIVE YOUR CLUB AN INVITE. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: whats krackin. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2007, 10:27 AM~7381408
> *:wave: whats krackin. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 1 2007, 12:38 PM~7382050
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2007, 10:27 AM~7381408
> *:wave: whats krackin. :biggrin:
> *


nuthin much in here


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 1 2007, 07:19 PM~7385504
> *nuthin much in here
> *


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 1 2007, 07:20 PM~7385510
> *WHATS UP BRO
> *


nuthin much in here bro, sometimes becomes a dry spell....lol, whats goin on with you?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY I GOT ALOT OF CRAZY IDEAS FOR SOME CUSTOM FIBERGLASS WORK IN MY REGAL ALBERT MAYBE WE CAN HOOK UP AND LET ME SHOW YOU WHAT I GOT PLANNED IT SHOULD COME OUT REALLY UNIQUE OR DISTINGUISHED :biggrin: 

P.S. DAVID HOW ABOUT SOME MORE PROSPECT POINTS  LOL J/K

IT MIGHT GIVE YOU SOME MORE IDEAS FOR YOUR LADIES ALTIMA


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 3 2007, 11:54 PM~7401208
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 3 2007, 06:13 PM~7398880
> *HEY I GOT ALOT OF CRAZY IDEAS FOR SOME CUSTOM FIBERGLASS WORK IN MY REGAL ALBERT MAYBE WE CAN HOOK UP AND LET ME SHOW YOU WHAT I GOT PLANNED IT SHOULD COME OUT REALLY UNIQUE OR DISTINGUISHED :biggrin:
> 
> P.S. DAVID HOW ABOUT SOME MORE PROSPECT POINTS   LOL J/K
> ...


WERE NOT TRYIN TO DO TOO MUCH TO HER TRUNK....JUST FINISH HER BOX....FIBERGLASSIN ISH CAN BECOME A LOT OF WORK. MAYBE LATER ONCE SHE CAN GET ANOTHER CAR. HOWEVER ILL BE DOING UP THE TRUNK OF THE FAIRLANE....IT WAS ALREADY CUSTOMIZED THE FIRST TIME BY A STEREO SHOP, BUT THIS TIME IMA CHANGE EVERYTHING UP IN THE TRUNK.


----------



## Lefty_from_SGV (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, what's up Partners? I'm from West Covina, and reading this thread has gotten me homesick. I live in Pensacola, Florida now. Been out here with the family for a while. All I see is a bunch of ******** and Donks with 24's and chit. It's disgusting. 

I'm from the West Covina/Valinda area, and I remember back in the day when it was cracking in the east of the 626 homies. Good looking out with this topic homies. 

I use to have a 63 Impala with 4 switches back in the day. (youngster starting out). Then I tricked out my 84 Regal. I miss So-Cal in many ways. Keep riding out there and repping the 626 homies.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

MY NEW TAT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

you just cant quick huh david call me up today bro :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 4 2007, 05:37 PM~7405560
> *MY NEW TAT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 4 2007, 05:01 PM~7405289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


havent seen that in a looooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 4 2007, 05:37 PM~7405560
> *MY NEW TAT
> 
> 
> ...


firme tat bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN SOME ARTWORK HOMIE THEY DID GREAT WORK ON THE SHADING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

YOU OWE ME A CALL DAVID WHATS THE WORD FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 7 2007, 02:44 PM~7429056
> *YOU OWE ME A CALL DAVID WHATS THE WORD FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *


i posted it up.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

YOU STILL OWE ME A CALL BRO :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 7 2007, 02:51 PM~7429108
> *YOU STILL OWE ME A CALL BRO :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


as long as i dont owe you money. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 7 2007, 09:01 AM~7426890
> *
> DAMN SOME ARTWORK HOMIE THEY DID GREAT WORK ON THE SHADING  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE PURO PUENTE S.G.V.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 7 2007, 04:52 PM~7430183
> *THANKS HOMIE PURO PUENTE S.G.V.
> *


  got pics of the big body?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

NOT RIGHT NOW IT'S IN THE SHOP.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 7 2007, 05:29 PM~7430530
> *NOT RIGHT NOW IT'S IN THE SHOP.
> *


cool.getting it cut?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 7 2007, 06:50 PM~7431131
> *  :biggrin:
> *


changed the pic i see.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah it made me lmao its some idiot laying on the ground like if he was riding a bike :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 7 2007, 08:20 PM~7431883
> *yeah it made me lmao its some idiot laying on the ground like if he was riding a bike :biggrin:
> *


too funny.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 7 2007, 07:11 PM~7432340
> *too funny.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up homies.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

BARELY WOKE UP CUZ PINCHE PERO CAN'T STOP BARKING AT A FAKE OWL MY DAD HAS ON THE ROOF :uh: WHICH IS ACUTALLY REALLY FUNNY THOUGH


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 8 2007, 03:02 PM~7437421
> *BARELY WOKE UP CUZ PINCHE PERO CAN'T STOP BARKING AT A FAKE OWL MY DAD HAS ON THE ROOF :uh:  WHICH IS ACUTALLY REALLY FUNNY THOUGH
> *


your wrong.i cant stop laughing.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TRUE STORY BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 7 2007, 04:29 PM~7430530
> *NOT RIGHT NOW IT'S IN THE SHOP.
> *


getting it painted, cut, or mechanical work???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 8 2007, 07:57 PM~7440665
> *:biggrin:
> *



there you go i like to see you cutting down bro :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i had to change it up.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SINCE YOUR CHANGING IT UP DOES THAT MEAN INSTEAD OF CALLING ME ALEX YOU'LL CHANGE IT TO DADDY ALEX </span>





<span style=\'color:blue\'>
JUST KIDDING DAVID :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 9 2007, 04:27 PM~7446470
> *SINCE YOUR CHANGING IT UP DOES THAT MEAN INSTEAD OF CALLING ME ALEX YOU'LL CHANGE IT TO DADDY ALEX </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>
> JUST KIDDING DAVID :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 8 2007, 08:40 PM~7440462
> *getting it painted, cut, or mechanical work???
> *


painted and cut after it's out the paint shop


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*West Covina up in here*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 10 2007, 05:04 AM~7449208
> *DADDY ALEX </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>
> JUST KIDDING DAVID :biggrin:
> *


*
funny.*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2007, 09:03 AM~7461034
> *funny.
> *



EY BIG HOMIE ITS ALL LOVE BROTHER :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 12 2007, 02:44 PM~7462504
> *
> EY BIG HOMIE ITS ALL LOVE BROTHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HOW'S EVERYBODY FROM YOUR HOMIE IN THE 310


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

tierd. :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

READY TO GO HOME HUH I'M EXCITED ABOUT THOSE TIRES BRO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 12 2007, 05:50 PM~7463816
> *READY TO GO HOME HUH  I'M EXCITED ABOUT THOSE TIRES BRO
> *


shit.im excited for you also.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THERE IN CARSON RIGHT NOW BUT IM STUCK AT WORK AND THE DAMN LADY AT FEDEX WONT LET ME CHANGE THE ADDRESS TO MY OL LADIES HOUSE SO I GUESS I WONT GET THEM TILL THURSDAY ON MY DAY OFF


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 9 2007, 09:27 PM~7447969
> *painted and cut after it's out the paint shop
> *


cool homie, post a pix up when the paints done up....what color??


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 13 2007, 09:30 AM~7468769
> *THERE IN CARSON RIGHT NOW BUT IM STUCK AT WORK AND THE DAMN LADY AT FEDEX WONT LET ME CHANGE THE ADDRESS TO MY OL LADIES HOUSE SO I GUESS I WONT GET THEM TILL THURSDAY ON MY DAY OFF
> *


that sux.....well be patient, what tires you get 175/70/14?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 10 2007, 04:04 AM~7449208
> *West Covina up in here
> *


Where in west covina do you live pete? i use to live off of amar and shadow oak. I'm guessing you live more north of amar....with these wierd ass city borders.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

what up homies from la puente,valinda checking in ,heres our flyer try to make it homies


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 13 2007, 05:01 PM~7471597
> *that sux.....well be patient, what tires you get 175/70/14?
> *


YEAH 175/70/R14 I TOOK EVERYBODIES ADVICE. I POSTED UP PICS IN DISTINGUISHED CC
:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS UP LOCOS??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 14 2007, 12:37 AM~7474635
> *
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UPPERS !!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 14 2007, 04:33 PM~7478319
> *WHATS UPPERS !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 14 2007, 06:05 PM~7478934
> *WHATS UP HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS CRAKIN PLAYAS!!!!!!!!!!!...........

BESIDES YOUR FEET!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 14 2007, 01:37 AM~7474635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 14 2007, 05:41 PM~7479595
> *WHATS CRAKIN PLAYAS!!!!!!!!!!!...........
> 
> BESIDES YOUR FEET!!</span> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin: <span style=\'color:blue\'>LOL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 14 2007, 07:41 PM~7479595
> *WHATS CRAKIN PLAYAS!!!!!!!!!!!...........
> 
> BESIDES YOUR FEET!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 14 2007, 08:02 PM~7479768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2007, 08:16 PM~7480429
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 15 2007, 08:39 AM~7483466
> *
> *



JUST ANOTHER DAY IN THE HOOD. IT'S A GOOD THING I DIDNT GO TO WORK TODAY....THERE WAS A BIG FIRE AND FROM WHAT I HEARD PEOPLE HAD TO BE ESCORTED OUTSIDE IN ORDER FOR OPERATORS AND THE FIRE BRIGADE TO HANDLE THE BLAZE. :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 14 2007, 01:37 AM~7474635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup bird, how you and the wifey doin?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Q-VO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 16 2007, 07:19 PM~7493643
> *sup bird, how you and the wifey doin?
> *


WHATS UP DOGGY?? ME AND MY LADIE ARE GOOD WERE UP TO THE USUAL MOSTLY LOWRIDING AND GETTIN INKED UP...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 19 2007, 12:19 PM~7507258
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup mick, how u doin bro??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 21 2007, 01:13 AM~7519894
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 21 2007, 12:13 AM~7519894
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 21 2007, 05:31 PM~7524971
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 19 2007, 08:29 PM~7510665
> *sup mick, how u doin bro??
> *


GOOD BRO... AND YOURSELF?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2007, 04:31 PM~7516532
> *
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Mar 21 2007, 08:55 PM~7526375
> *GOOD BRO... AND YOURSELF?
> *


doing good bro, gettin ready for FRIDAY and the weekend!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 22 2007, 06:32 PM~7532464
> *doing good bro, gettin ready for FRIDAY and the weekend!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED1'S (Apr 26, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES MY CAR CLUB IS ALLWAYS ROLLIN IN LAPUENTE THAT THE TOWN I LIVE IN AND STOMPING THRU


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS.FOREVER.FOREVER.EPICS!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 24 2007, 04:10 PM~7544001
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHATS UP BIRDMAN! THAT SHIT LIIKS FIRME! FUCK RATAS!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHATS CRACKIN EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED1'S_@Mar 24 2007, 03:50 PM~7543911
> *WHATS UP HOMIES MY CAR CLUB IS ALLWAYS ROLLIN  IN LAPUENTE THAT THE TOWN I LIVE IN AND STOMPING THRU
> *


coo, where in lp do you live homie? I think i've only seen you guys in LA never around here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 26 2007, 12:00 PM~7554033
> *WHATS CRACKIN EVERYBODY :biggrin:
> *


sup bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Mar 26 2007, 05:59 PM~7556980
> *sup bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH OVER HERE BRO JUST AT WORK EATING DINNER


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 26 2007, 08:16 PM~7557662
> *NOT MUCH OVER HERE BRO JUST AT WORK EATING DINNER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 26 2007, 08:16 PM~7557662
> *NOT MUCH OVER HERE BRO JUST AT WORK EATING DINNER
> *


THATS RIGHT, YOU WORK NIGHTS..... :uh:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Apr 2 2007, 05:11 PM~7605009
> *
> *


WHAT UP BIG MICK


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 30 2007, 12:08 AM~7582494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean olds bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE BIG "SGV"!! DAMN I MISS THAT PLACE WAS BORN AND RAISED THERE FOR 21 YEARS...MEMORIES OF EL MONTE........GOODTIMES CC...............


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Apr 8 2007, 09:33 AM~7643067
> *WHATS GOING DOWN IN THE BIG "SGV"!!  DAMN I MISS THAT PLACE WAS BORN AND RAISED THERE FOR 21 YEARS...MEMORIES OF EL MONTE........GOODTIMES CC...............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats to Sharon of DISTINGUISHED CC. member

One of our members Sharon won 1st place in the subcompact class at the San Bernardino show, it was her first show ever, the bad part was that she had to work that day and missed it when her car won, but she was still happy. She is our secretary


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 20 2007, 06:32 AM~7734215
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES ,CONGRATS ON THE AWARD ,AND IT WAS KOOL MEETING YOU HOMIES .OR SHOULD I SAY NIEGHBOORS :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 29 2007, 11:19 PM~7800846
> *WHATS UP HOMIES ,CONGRATS ON THE AWARD ,AND IT WAS KOOL MEETING YOU HOMIES .OR SHOULD I SAY NIEGHBOORS :biggrin:
> *


howdy neighbor, thanks for the congrats! yeah it was cool meeting you guys, maybe sometime we can hook up and hang out or do something together. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

<---BORN AND RAISED IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE--->

wassup everybody......i was raised right off of fairgrove and sandyhook
............hey Albert from DISTINGUISHED CC is your car like a baby blue color?.....if its the same falcon i seen then your gonna trip out on how much of a small world it is......by the way badazz altima & falcon....


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@May 2 2007, 12:14 PM~7819680
> *<---BORN AND RAISED IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE--->
> 
> wassup everybody......i was raised right off of fairgrove and sandyhook
> ...


sup bro, yeah thats me....but its a FAIRLANE!!! :angry: lol, dont trip homie, get that from everyone. Yeah, cars still in pieces, but aiming to get it to REDS by the end of next month, or possibly this month to get it going again. CTS, was that the one at the GTG show, blue one??


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

yeah that was my CTS at the G2G show.........yeah i recognize you from back in the days when i was b-boying and me and some of my homies use to practice with you and some of your homies at l.p park back like in 2001.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 30 2007, 07:11 PM~7806872
> *howdy neighbor, thanks for the congrats! yeah it was cool meeting you guys, maybe sometime we can hook up and hang out or do something together. :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE KOOL HOMIE ,LET DO IT,SUMMERS COMMING ABD THE GRILL IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 3 2007, 01:15 PM~7828012
> *THAT WOULD BE KOOL HOMIE ,LET DO IT,SUMMERS COMMING ABD THE GRILL IS READY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@May 3 2007, 07:48 AM~7826062
> *yeah that was my CTS at the G2G show.........yeah i recognize you from back in the days when i was b-boying and me and some of my homies use to practice with you and some of your homies at l.p park back like in 2001.
> *


damn, that was back in the days...small world.....you still bust? i havent been to a session in almost 3 years. Ill bust something every now and then to mess with my son.....gotta get him out to mccarthur park in LB so he can learn young. LOL...damn 2001, that was still in my early years of bustin.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 3 2007, 01:15 PM~7828012
> *THAT WOULD BE KOOL HOMIE ,LET DO IT,SUMMERS COMMING ABD THE GRILL IS READY :biggrin:
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 7 2007, 07:57 PM~7854653
> *sounds good  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DOGG!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

whats up homies ,so you guys still goin to hook me up with the guy from huntington beach ,you know the placa ,hit me up let me know :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WUD UP HOMEBOYZ??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@May 8 2007, 03:55 AM~7856593
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>YOU SHOULD OF STOPPED BY AT ELYSIAN PARK W WERE THERE BRO


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 7 2007, 08:15 PM~7854819
> *whats up homies ,so you guys still goin to hook me up with the guy from huntington beach ,you know the placa ,hit me up let me know  :biggrin:
> *


pm kustombuilder he gots the info


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

whats up with everyone out there in LP??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 8 2007, 06:01 PM~7861783
> *pm kustombuilder he gots the info
> *


i send him a pm and my digits but i guess he dont know me so maybe he dont want to give out the info


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

EL MONTE IN THE HOUSE....GOODTIMES CC


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED IN DA MOTHAPHUKIN HOOUUSE!!!


























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 13 2007, 05:31 AM~7892680
> *i send him a pm and my digits but i guess he dont know me so maybe he dont want to give out the info
> *


I THINK HES BEEN PRETTY BUSY LATELY, BUT I TALKED TO THE HUERO JAMES, HE SAID HE'LL GIVE YOU A CALL TOMORROW, BEING ITS MOTHERS DAY AND ALL TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY FROM ALL OF US IN DISTINGUISHED CC!!!!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 13 2007, 04:41 PM~7895269
> *I THINK HES BEEN PRETTY BUSY LATELY, BUT I TALKED TO THE HUERO JAMES, HE SAID HE'LL GIVE YOU A CALL TOMORROW, BEING ITS MOTHERS DAY AND ALL TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 15 2007, 07:03 PM~7911725
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS KRAKIN AL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 15 2007, 07:07 PM~7911754
> *WHATS KRAKIN AL!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


nuthin much bro, same old ish, different dia. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@May 13 2007, 07:47 PM~7896296
> *thanks homie
> *


talked to james today, said he called left you a message, call him when u get a chance. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

~ DISTINGUISHED IN DA HOUSE! ~

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 16 2007, 08:59 PM~7920381
> *talked to james today, said he called left you a message, call him when u get a chance. :biggrin:
> *


i didn't get a call homie,i even checked my voice mail just to see if i missed something ,i wont be home ,i will be at the mens retreat with my church will be back on sunday afternoon


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I'm not in Puente but just next door in West Covina. Born and raised in the San Gabriel Valley.*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 17 2007, 02:28 PM~7925232
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>LIVE IN WEST COVINA NOW, BORN AND RAISED IN
> MAYWOOD, HOME OF DA KURUPT KOP!*


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

BORN IN EAST LOS, RAISED IN LA PUENTE, LIVIN ON BORDER OF LA PUENTE N WEST CO! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 17 2007, 02:28 PM~7925232
> *My bad I was Born in East LA and I forgot*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

ALWAYS REPEN THE BIG "SGV"...........CHUCKIEBOY SECOND VATO TO THE LEFT...................


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 20 2007, 02:07 PM~7941588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRO, WHERE WAS THAT PIX AT CAMP IN COLORADO OR IRAQ, MARINES OR ARMY? GET HOME SICK I BET?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

_*<----------DISTINGUISHED C.C.-------->*_


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 22 2007, 06:31 PM~7958688
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 22 2007, 07:40 PM~7959063
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@May 22 2007, 06:31 PM~7958688
> *<----------DISTINGUISHED C.C.-------->
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

~~~BIG EP1CS CC SGV~~~


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jun 3 2007, 01:17 AM~8031658
> *~~~BIG EP1CS CC SGV~~~
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 12 2007, 11:24 PM~8094369
> *bump :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 21 2007, 01:49 PM~8148987
> * DISTINGUISHED TTMFT!!!!!
> *


HELL MOTHA [email protected]#$ YEAH!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

MY NEW TAT HOMIES


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jun 25 2007, 09:08 PM~8176226
> *MY NEW TAT HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean bro....nice writing and shading :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! I GOT AN APPT. NEXT WEEK
TO FINISH MINE! ILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jun 27 2007, 09:27 PM~8191700
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! I GOT AN APPT. NEXT WEEK
> TO FINISH MINE! ILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED!!
> *


 :0 WAIT TILL WE ALL GET MARKED UP! WE ALL GOTTA GET THE PLAQUE DONE HOMIE


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

THANKS HOMIES GOT TO REP LA PUENTE THE BIG S.G.V.  WERE I'M FROM OFF OF OLD VALLEY AND ABBEY ST.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jun 28 2007, 06:35 PM~8197460
> *THANKS HOMIES GOT TO REP LA PUENTE THE BIG S.G.V.   WERE I'M FROM OFF OF OLD VALLEY AND ABBEY ST.
> *


THATS COOL BRO, YOU LIVE IN OLD TOWN THEN, THE HEART OF BRIDGETOWN :thumbsup: WE'LL PROBABLY SEE YOU AROUND THEN BRO. ONE OF OUR MEMBERS LIVES UP MAIN AND EAGLEROCK/PARKROCK.....SOMETHING ROCK. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## biggauce (Jul 3, 2007)

theres a new car club from la puente its call the kali flava.they were cruzin two or three sundays ago on hacienda and francisquito they got nice rides.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggauce_@Jul 5 2007, 12:26 AM~8237548
> *theres a new car club from la puente its call the kali flava.they were cruzin two or three sundays ago on hacienda and francisquito they got nice rides.
> *


THEY LO LOWS??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:cheesy:  :0 :biggrin:   :thumbsup: uffin: :wave: :around: :rofl: :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 8 2007, 07:16 PM~8261732
> *:cheesy:    :0  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:  :around:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :werd:
> *


POST WHORE SYNDROME.... :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Jul 8 2007, 07:20 PM~8261762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: X3


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 07:08 PM~8269404
> *:uh: X3
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 28 2007, 06:38 PM~8197474
> *THATS COOL BRO, YOU LIVE IN OLD TOWN THEN, THE HEART OF BRIDGETOWN :thumbsup: WE'LL PROBABLY SEE YOU AROUND THEN BRO. ONE OF OUR MEMBERS LIVES UP MAIN AND EAGLEROCK/PARKROCK.....SOMETHING ROCK. :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE YEAH I LIVE IN THE HEART OF THE VARRIO


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 8 2007, 07:20 PM~8261762
> *POST WHORE SYNDROME.... :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 THEM CYBERFIGHTING WORDS!!! :biggrin: [email protected]#$ THE UFC WE GONNA START THE UCF!! ULITMATE CYBER FIGHTING!!! :twak: :buttkick: TAP MICK TAP!!! :worship:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jul 10 2007, 05:40 PM~8278173
> *COOL HOMIE YEAH I LIVE IN THE HEART OF THE VARRIO
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WE GOTTA SUPPORT CRICKET HOMEBOYZ!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

SERIOUS INK IZ THE SHIT HOMEZ.. THATZ WHERE I GET MY INK FROM !!!
HOMEBOY IZ DOING A BACK PIECE ON ME RIGHT NOW!! I DESIGN ALL THE FLYERS FOR THEM SO IN RETURN I GET SERIOUS INK ON ME AND SO WILL YOU HIT THEM UP HOMIEZ!!!















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

check out our banner :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8287618


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2007, 10:45 AM~8292484
> *check out our banner  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8287618
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 13 2007, 07:30 AM~8300111
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WATCH OUT FOR THIS CUT CRUISEN DA SGV!
























  :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS CC @ CASUALS HOP DOIN IT SGV STILO!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

626 RYDERZ!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 21 2007, 12:21 AM~8357815
> *626 RYDERZ!!
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bro, didnt make it to our lowau! you missed out!! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 16 2007, 02:56 PM~8320781
> *WATCH OUT FOR THIS CUT CRUISEN DA SGV!
> 
> 
> ...


OK BIG MICK-DOGG I WILL BE LOOKING FOR IT HOMIE.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

SORRY HOMIES I COULND MAKE THAT LUA PARTY ,WORK ON SATURDAYS .AS YOU GUYS ARE CALLING TAXIS FOR ALL THOSE THAT CANT DRIVE FOR THE NIGHT IM ON TOP OF THE GRAPEVINE ROLLING IN MY BIG TROCA HOME,
HONK---HONK :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 22 2007, 10:25 PM~8368080
> *SORRY HOMIES I COULND MAKE THAT LUA PARTY ,WORK ON SATURDAYS .AS YOU GUYS ARE CALLING TAXIS FOR ALL THOSE THAT CANT DRIVE FOR THE NIGHT IM ON TOP OF THE GRAPEVINE ROLLING IN MY BIG TROCA HOME,
> HONK---HONK :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

sup to all the homies in Bridgetown.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jul 24 2007, 04:18 PM~8381724
> *sup to all the homies in Bridgetown.
> *


whats happenin bro


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I WANTED TO MAKE IT BAD BRO BUT I HAD TO ATTEND MY JEFAS B-DAY IN MURRIETA HOT SPRINGS THAT DAY.. MY HOMIES HAD A GOOD TIME THOUGH.... WHAT OTHER C.C'S WENT TO THE LOWAU? ANY FLICKS HOMES?






> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 22 2007, 09:54 PM~8367842
> *whats up bro, didnt make it to our lowau! you missed out!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

EL MONTE IN THE CASA, WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL THE SGV RIDAZ.........GOODTIMES CC "SGV" COMMING SOON!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

EL MONTE IN THE CASA, WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL THE SGV RIDAZ.........GOODTIMES CC "SGV" COMMING SOON!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 26 2007, 01:41 AM~8394045
> *I WANTED TO MAKE IT BAD BRO BUT I HAD TO ATTEND MY JEFAS B-DAY IN MURRIETA HOT SPRINGS THAT DAY.. MY HOMIES HAD A GOOD TIME THOUGH.... WHAT OTHER C.C'S WENT TO THE LOWAU? ANY FLICKS HOMES?
> 
> </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>
STRICTLY FAMILY.....DUKES.......GANGS TO GRACE.....EPICS...OF COURSE 

ALL THERE REPPIN AND HAVING FUN...CHECK OUT THE CLUB TOPIC IN POST YOUR RIDES TO SEE PICS...ALSO STRICTLY FAMILY IN LOWRIDER GENERAL...


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 22 2007, 10:20 PM~8368062
> *OK BIG MICK-DOGG I WILL BE LOOKING FOR IT HOMIE.
> *


hey homie .. i think your my neighbor... whats up daaawg.. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

wESt COchinA In Da HouSe!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jul 26 2007, 04:39 PM~8399428
> *hey homie .. i think your my neighbor... whats up daaawg..  :biggrin:
> *



ORALE .... WHATS UP DOGG!! WHAT A SMALL WORLD!
STILL SELLING DA SIXTRAY?
I SEE YOU GOT ANOTHER PROJECT INDA DRIVEWAY! :0


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jul 26 2007, 04:41 PM~8399447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :worship: :werd: 

NIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 26 2007, 05:41 PM~8399874
> *ORALE .... WHATS UP DOGG!! WHAT A SMALL WORLD!
> STILL SELLING DA SIXTRAY?
> I SEE YOU GOT ANOTHER PROJECT INDA DRIVEWAY! :0
> *


yeah homie!!! shush shush!  that one is next.. you gotta stop by and drink a beer homeboy!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jul 26 2007, 06:22 PM~8400200
> *yeah homie!!! shush shush!   that one is next.. you gotta stop by and drink a beer homeboy!! :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE! WELL SEE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 26 2007, 01:41 AM~8394045
> *I WANTED TO MAKE IT BAD BRO BUT I HAD TO ATTEND MY JEFAS B-DAY IN MURRIETA HOT SPRINGS THAT DAY.. MY HOMIES HAD A GOOD TIME THOUGH.... WHAT OTHER C.C'S WENT TO THE LOWAU? ANY FLICKS HOMES?
> 
> 
> *


well in that case you didnt miss out, family first  yeah theres pix in our thread.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jul 26 2007, 02:59 AM~8394190
> *EL MONTE IN THE CASA, WHATS CRACKEN TO ALL THE SGV RIDAZ.........GOODTIMES CC "SGV" COMMING SOON!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Jul 26 2007, 06:22 PM~8400200
> *yeah homie!!! shush shush!   that one is next.. you gotta stop by and drink a beer homeboy!! :biggrin:
> *


hey bro, i want a beer too!!! i live u the skreet a few blocks :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 30 2007, 06:24 PM~8430391
> *hey bro, i want a beer too!!! i live u the skreet a few blocks  :biggrin:
> *


LOWFAIRLANE...WHAT DA HELL R U SAYING! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 25 2006, 06:20 PM~6242798
> *yup sadly we are
> 
> Secretary~Sharon V.~DISTINGUISHED So. Cal C.C.
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 25 2006, 05:20 PM~6242798
> *yup sadly we are
> 
> Secretary~Sharon V.~DISTINGUISHED So. Cal C.C.
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 30 2007, 07:16 PM~8430782
> *:0
> *


 :nono: 
Secretary~Sharon V.~DISTINGUISHED So. Cal C.C.
2004 Nissan Altima (Under Construction)*Euro-Lowrider*


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 30 2007, 06:50 PM~8430547
> *LOWFAIRLANE...WHAT DA HELL R U SAYING! :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


di di di did i studda???? yo quiero miller light :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane+Jul 30 2007, 06:24 PM~8430391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Q'VO HOMIES


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Aug 1 2007, 04:03 PM~8449024
> *Q'VO HOMIES
> *


que pasa bro


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

yo .. let me see alll those SGV solo riders... i am recruiting..lol


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 30 2007, 06:24 PM~8430391
> *hey bro, i want a beer too!!! i live u the skreet a few blocks  :biggrin:
> *


   :loco: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP MY SGV HOMIES


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 30 2007, 06:24 PM~8430391
> *hey bro, i want a beer too!!! i live u the skreet a few blocks  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: everyone is welcome... bring the low lows and we'll have a few... anyone up for some carne asada too?? :yes:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 31 2007, 06:36 PM~8440731
> *di di di did i studda???? yo quiero miller light :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 1 2007, 10:14 PM~8452490
> *:biggrin: everyone is welcome... bring the low lows and we'll have a few... anyone up for some carne asada too?? :yes:
> *



SOUNDS GOOD ...LET ME KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 1 2007, 08:51 PM~8451542
> * yo .. let me see alll those SGV solo riders... i am recruiting..lol
> *


dang if you see some sgv solo riders let me know, everyone i run into is usually in a club already :uh:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

this is my daily driver.....west cochina representing


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 2 2007, 05:13 PM~8458915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:  clean ride homie, lifted and all too. 
my daily....once i get the motor in and running again :biggrin: 









my wifeys daily driven from La Puente, to Dena and back 









n this will be the show car once it's done.....again :uh:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

HERES MINE


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 3 2007, 01:52 PM~8465190
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 1 2007, 10:14 PM~8452490
> *:biggrin: everyone is welcome... bring the low lows and we'll have a few... anyone up for some carne asada too?? :yes:
> *


sounds good to me bro :biggrin: , goin to dukes on sat??


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 3 2007, 06:21 PM~8467313
> *sounds good to me bro :biggrin: , goin to dukes on sat??
> *


I WANTED TOO BUT I GOT HOOKED UP WITH SOME DODGER TICKETS.. GOOD SEATS SO I CAN'T PASS IT UP YA KNOW... WHAT ABOUT SUNDAY?? ARE YOU GUYS GOIN DOWN TO THE MAJESTICS SHOW??
I NOTICED THAT YOU DO PINSTRIPING... CAN YOU HOOK ME UP??


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 3 2007, 07:53 PM~8467848
> *I WANTED TOO BUT I GOT HOOKED UP WITH SOME DODGER TICKETS.. GOOD SEATS SO I CAN'T PASS IT UP YA KNOW... WHAT ABOUT SUNDAY?? ARE YOU GUYS GOIN DOWN TO THE MAJESTICS SHOW??
> I NOTICED THAT YOU DO PINSTRIPING... CAN YOU HOOK ME UP??
> *


ora!! :biggrin: sounds like you and mick would be good friends  maybe, not too sure....majestics will be at elysian? pm me on the stripen bro


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G+Aug 3 2007, 07:53 PM~8467848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK IT'S AT GRIFFITH PARK..


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 3 2007, 09:03 PM~8468193
> *I WANNA GO TO THE MAJESTICS...ISN'T IT AT GRIFFITH PARK....?
> I THINK IT'S AT GRIFFITH PARK..
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

:around:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

so where are they at??? post some pics


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 7 2007, 06:09 PM~8497599
> *so where are they at??? post some pics
> *


NO OTHER LOWRIDERS IN THE LA PUENTE AREA I GUESS....IF THERE IS ANY, POST UP YOUR RIDES :yes:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 7 2007, 06:17 PM~8497673
> *NO OTHER LOWRIDERS IN THE LA PUENTE AREA I GUESS....IF THERE IS ANY, POST UP YOUR RIDES  :yes:
> *


I LIVE IN LA PUENTE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 7 2007, 08:40 PM~8498979
> *I LIVE IN LA PUENTE :biggrin:
> *


then post up the ride bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 7 2007, 10:13 PM~8500078
> *then post up the ride bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


HERE YA GO HOMIE

































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

HERES MY DAILY DRIVER








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 9 2007, 07:26 AM~8511200
> *HERE YA GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SHIT NOT A FROM LA PUENTE BUT I STILL HIT IT UP IN HERE....


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

dang mick, down size those pix so they dont take up the whole screen :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Aug 9 2007, 06:06 PM~8515755
> *dang mick, down size those pix so they dont take up the whole screen :biggrin:
> *


QUIT HATING FOOL! THATS A PERFECT SIZE!!  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

LOOK...............

























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 9 2007, 07:26 AM~8511200
> *HERE YA GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


get a chevy
:thumbsdown:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:uh:
LINCOLNS ARE THE SHIT HOMES!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Aug 9 2007, 11:40 PM~8518835
> *get a chevy
> :thumbsdown:
> *


:0 :angry: I GOT A FORD AND A CHEVY THERES A LOT OF FORDS THAT WERE NICE.....BUT OF COURSE ITS LIKE 90% OF FORDS ARE UGLY, AND THE OTHER 10% ARE CLEAN! INCLUDING THOSE SQUARE BODY T'S AND THE CONTINENTALS! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 15 2007, 11:28 PM~8565993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Aug 9 2007, 11:40 PM~8518835
> *get a chevy
> :thumbsdown:
> *


THATS KOOL HOMIE ,BUT I KNOW WHAT I GOT WHERES YOUR RIDE,POST UP PICTURES ,IT SEEM THAT THOSE THAT LIKE TO TALK THE TALK NEVER POST UP ANY PICTURES OF THERE RIDES :uh: 
:banghead: :yes: :yes:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

5 MORE DAYS HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT ITS GOIN TO BE A NICE DAY,SO BRING OUT YOUR RIDES YOU MOTORCYCLES .REMEMBER ONCE THE FOOD IS GONE ITS GONE ,SO BRING OUT YOUR BBQ'S AND INJOY THE DAY.
PLEASE NO ALCOHO,NO ATTITUDE .THANK YOU 

I WAS TOLD TODAY WE WILL BE GIVING AN AWARD FOR PEAPLE'S CHOISE.FOR CAR AND MOTORCYCLE
SORRY THE JUMPER HAS BEEN CANCELED 
--------------------


----------



## upinsmoke66 (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke66_@Aug 20 2007, 10:07 AM~8595911
> *
> *


WHATS CRACKIN BIG DAWG, GOING TO STRICTLY PICNIC THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 25 2007, 08:06 PM~8641210
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

dang homies i thought some of you from the sgv would have been at legg lake to show some love ,thats kool homies.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 27 2007, 09:29 PM~8656219
> *dang homies i thought some of you from the sgv would have been at legg lake to show some love ,thats kool homies.
> *


sorry homie... didnt finish my car unill that night...


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 27 2007, 10:52 PM~8657018
> *sorry homie... didnt finish my car unill that night...
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Aug 25 2007, 08:06 PM~8641210
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey just noticed that thats coming down valinda :biggrin: right up the street


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

keep the rotation goin guys :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS SUPPERNING HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 22 2006, 08:43 PM~6422992
> *I know there are car clubs out here....but i hardly ever see anyone cruisin....it's rare to see a Bridgetown plaque...Royal Image....haven't seen their plaque since 96. I use to roll with Royal Image B.C. then with my compadre and Nicks son Ruben. It would be nice to see some low lows drivin down Hacienda Blvd, or Temple, or Amar every weekend rather than when only a show is going on you know??? It's like sometimes just feel in the mood to cruise but theres noone out there. My lady wants to cruise most of the time since my car is in pieces, but what can we do....besides hit up Epics cruise night when it comes around or Dukes...can't we all start hitting the streets on the weekends again....you don't gotta be on whittier blvd. to cruise. We gotta get some kinda cruise goin on around here again.
> *


you used to roll with royal image b.c.? if it was around '95-'97. if so, did you know luis bardales with a purple 2-wheeler? when does dukes hold their cruise nights on valley blvd?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

does anything happen at legg lake anymore?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 1 2007, 02:25 PM~8692866
> *you used to roll with royal image b.c.? if it was around '95-'97. if so, did you know luis bardales with a purple 2-wheeler? when does dukes hold their cruise nights on valley blvd?
> *


I MEMBER A PURPLE 2 WHEELER, BUT DIDNT REALLY KNOW EVERYONE BESIDES 3 OF THE HOMIES..... RUBEN "DON POLLILLO" AS THEY CALLED HIM BACK IN THE DAYS, NOAH, AND RONY. DUKES I BELIEVE IS EVERY 2ND OR 3RD SAT. OF THE MONTH..SOMETIMES CHANGES BECAUSE OF HOLIDAYS.....YOU CAN FIND OUT WHAT DAY EXACTLY IF YOU LOOK IN THE CAR SHOWS SECTION UNDER..... DUKES PASADENA


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 1 2007, 04:41 PM~8693379
> *does anything happen at legg lake anymore?
> *


HAVENT REALLY HEARD OF ANYTHING AT LEGG LAKE SINCE THE CLASSIFIED DAYS....I KNOW LOWRIDERS WERENT REALLY WELCOME THERE NO MORE.....HOPEFULLY THINGS WILL CHANGE AND LOWRIDERS WILL HAVE A HOME THERE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

My Striping Skills <<<CHECK IT OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 5 2007, 12:30 AM~8718691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

LP TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Sup homies , stoppin by to show Bridgetown some love.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Sep 19 2007, 08:05 PM~8828594
> *Sup homies , stoppin by to show Bridgetown some love.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 21 2007, 10:34 PM~8845098
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you live of valinda bro??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 22 2007, 11:42 AM~8847784
> *you live of valinda bro??
> *


No, it was on Puente/Amar hidding to the drive-in. :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HA TO THE VALLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Sep 25 2007, 08:33 PM~8870664
> *No, it was on Puente/Amar hidding to the drive-in. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 26 2007, 04:23 AM~8872335
> *HA TO THE VALLE!!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

BRIDGETOWN 
TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 28 2007, 06:25 PM~8892147
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Sep 26 2007, 05:23 AM~8872335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U MAKE NO SENSE.... WHATS THAT REACTION FOR.... :uh:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

3,800 or trade for something newer


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Oct 1 2007, 12:07 PM~8907868
> *3,800 or trade for something newer
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE IS THAT WERE JAVIAR AKA MEXICO HAD HIS OLD SHOP IN THE BACKGROUND..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

REPPIN LA PUENTE TOO ! 


POST SOME PICS OF THE NEIGHBORHOOD!!!


----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

WHO REMEMBERS THIS? IM CRAVING THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW!!

Boca Del Rio - La Puente


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RATED_X_@Oct 1 2007, 05:49 PM~8910250
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS? IM CRAVING THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> Boca Del Rio - La Puente
> ...


HELL YEAH HOMIE THAT WAS MY SPOT FOR THE LATE NIGHT MUNCHIES :biggrin: THE GREEN BURRITO RIGHT NEXT TO IT.....


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RATED_X_@Oct 1 2007, 05:43 PM~8910201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA :biggrin: THE STAR THEATER SHIT I REMEMBER WHEN WE WERE LIL WE USE TO WALK TO PUENTE HIGH TO GO SWIMMING IN THE SUMMER WE USE TO TRY N PEEK THROUGH THE BACK DOOR :biggrin: MAN WE USE TO GO TO J&B BURGERS AFTER SWIMMING TOO


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Oct 1 2007, 07:16 PM~8910899
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE THAT WAS MY SPOT FOR THE LATE NIGHT MUNCHIES :biggrin: THE GREEN BURRITO RIGHT NEXT TO IT.....
> *


yup, boca, after gettin out the clubs, n bars......late night munchies spot :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Oct 1 2007, 12:07 PM~8907868
> *3,800 or trade for something newer
> 
> 
> ...


nice '68....fast back or coupe...that was a great year. :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RATED_X_@Oct 1 2007, 05:49 PM~8910250
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS? IM CRAVING THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> Boca Del Rio - La Puente
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RATED_X_@Oct 1 2007, 05:49 PM~8910250
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS? IM CRAVING THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> Boca Del Rio - La Puente
> ...


yeeeaaaaa maaan , that was the spot i use to live a couple blocks from boca (off of sandyhook) .......i remember me and the fellas use to hit up happy wok alot as well after school....then in middle school it was all about SNAP-E-TACOS


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

[/IMG]http://www.driveintheater.com/list/ca/pics/vanelan2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

Main Street in La Puente, 1930s










Panoramic view of downtown La Puente, c, 1940s











http://www.colapublib.org/history/lapuente/


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

SNAP-E-TACOS FRIES .....EVERY THURSDAY AFTER ATTENDING SPARKS MIDDLE SCHOOL


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Oct 2 2007, 08:23 AM~8914674
> *yeeeaaaaa maaan , that was the spot i use to live a couple blocks from boca  (off of sandyhook) .......i remember me and the fellas use to hit up happy wok alot as well after school....then in middle school it was all about SNAP-E-TACOS
> *


man i use to love to eat at snap-e's and kick back outside and eat and see everybody driving bye....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 2 2007, 08:17 PM~8919711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SOUNDZ GOOD DOGG I'M GONNA HIT THE OLD BALDY BREWERY HARD THAT DAY.. YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN... BIG UPS TO TRAFFIC CC FOR LOOKIN BAD ASS AND PLAQUED ON THE SCENE..


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Oct 2 2007, 09:01 PM~8920056
> *
> SOUNDZ GOOD DOGG I'M GONNA HIT THE OLD BALDY BREWERY HARD THAT DAY.. YOU KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN... BIG UPS TO TRAFFIC CC FOR LOOKIN BAD ASS AND PLAQUED ON THE SCENE..
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE WE TRY OUR BEST, AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 2 2007, 09:03 PM~8920088
> *GRACIAS HOMIE WE TRY OUR BEST, AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up big homie....getting ready for the show..


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Oct 3 2007, 03:13 PM~8925913
> *whats up big homie....getting ready for the show..
> *


 :biggrin: YOU KNOW IT HOMIE.....TRYING TO GET THE WORD OUT THERE TO ALL THE GENTE.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 3 2007, 03:16 PM~8925934
> *:biggrin: YOU KNOW IT HOMIE.....TRYING TO GET THE WORD OUT THERE TO ALL THE GENTE.
> *


THATS WHAT I'M SAYING HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

whats happening fellow la puentinos :biggrin: anyone go to vegas for the weekend???


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I will be rolling in my 47 Fleetline, 53 Truck and my Glasshouse on the many streets of West Covina and La Puente this week so lets see who else is out rolling in their rides this coming week?* :nicoderm:  uffin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 21 2007, 11:20 PM~9054930
> *I will be rolling in my 47 Fleetline, 53 Truck and my Glasshouse on the many streets of West Covina and La Puente this week so lets see who else is out rolling in their rides this coming week? :nicoderm:    uffin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


just to cruise bro, or family functions? :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Whats up La Puente. the original 87's Bad Boys Elite Attraction here. remembering the Snap-E-Taco days. still eat there all the time. how is everyone doing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Nov 14 2007, 12:31 AM~9223998
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: doing great elite :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

we gotta keep the lp roll call goin...even if there aint that many riderz out there


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

HEY HOMIES i got two pro hoppers pumps for sale 450.00 :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 26 2007, 07:24 PM~9312766
> *HEY HOMIES i got two pro hoppers pumps for sale  450.00 :0
> *


Any Pics!!!!! Im in Baldwin Park for now!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Stoppin by to show everybody in "bridgetown" some love. :biggrin:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RATED_X+Oct 1 2007, 05:37 PM~8910167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM this bring's back memories what up L\P :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RATED_X_@Oct 1 2007, 05:49 PM~8910250
> *WHO REMEMBERS THIS? IM CRAVING THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> Boca Del Rio - La Puente
> ...


*THATS THE MUTHA FUCKEN SPOT............*


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Oct 2 2007, 02:11 PM~8917286
> *SNAP-E-TACOS FRIES .....EVERY THURSDAY AFTER ATTENDING SPARKS MIDDLE SCHOOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i went to spark's and i stayed on DUFF AVE. my dad still live's there :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

I HAD TO LEAVE, POPS WENT TO PRISON @ C.M.C. SO WE HAD TO MOVE CLOSER TO HIM  ....STILL GOT FAMILY THERE.....GREW UP ON EVANWOOD, JUST OFF FRANCISQUITO(THINK I SPELLED IT RIGHT) WENT TO CALIFORNIA ELEMENTRY SCHOOL


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 25 2008, 10:13 PM~11182094
> *ANY MORE PICS?
> *


the indoor swap meet

















:biggrin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smurf509_@Jul 26 2008, 10:10 AM~11183957
> *the indoor swap meet
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the memories :biggrin: remember the hacienda mart, i think its still there across the street from pizza hut


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

i dusted off a couple of old pics, the first is my dad in late 70's i think....


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

another of my dads ride, i think this was taken in El Monte by our old spot....


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

same pad in La Puente but this was taken in 93


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 26 2008, 08:51 PM~11187262
> *thanks for the memories :biggrin:  remember the hacienda mart, i think its still there across the street from pizza hut
> *


ya i would walk to the hacienda mart n the arcade after school....i would go to tony's hobby's alot2 :cheesy:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous62+Jul 26 2008, 09:42 PM~11187556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's cool :thumbsup: my dad has a upholstery shop at 13938e.valley blvd in la puente it's 1/2blk from puente.ave :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

damn i miss that place....sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jul 26 2008, 09:57 PM~11187646
> *damn i miss that place....sometimes :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: me2i might go up there sometime in april for my dad's B.day


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smurf509_@Jul 26 2008, 10:56 PM~11187645
> *that's cool :thumbsup: my dad has a upholstery shop at 13938e.valley blvd in la puente it's 1/2blk from puente.ave :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHERE ALL THE SOLO RIDERS IN BIG LA PUENTE......LOOKEN FO SOME DOWN ASS SOLO RIDERS FROM THE SGV............*


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

what up PUENTE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLTIME~HUSTLE_@Jul 29 2008, 07:36 PM~11210650
> *WHERE ALL THE SOLO RIDERS IN BIG LA PUENTE......LOOKEN FO SOME DOWN ASS SOLO RIDERS FROM THE SGV............
> 
> 
> ...


*WHERE ALL THE SOLO SGV RIDERS AT..............*


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Dammit I just found this topic. Brings me back to my childhood and teenage days on Hacienda and Amar used to live on Blackwood... Walking to the wherehouse, in n out, the doughnut hole, snap e, boca taco and the old red and white taco mexico.. Im in Bakersfield and went down to visit my tia in Puente, and got a damn parking ticket due to the stupid ass street sweepers... Puente has changed a lot for the better from my eyes. Much love to the LP and ef the meter maid that gave me a $28.00 ticket. What up to dj bad boy joe and the capcity boys.. LOL


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 17 2006, 08:37 PM~6194249
> *Where are all the 626 area lowriders at? Especially the lowriders from the La Puente area. Or are we getting over run by the rice rockets and DUB cars? Haven't really seen any DONKS around....lucky for me, got a queeze stomach.  :barf: But it's rare to see any lolo's unless it flyin an Epics or Imperials plaque uffin: Sometimes it just seems like lowridering has died out here in La Puente...i remember when i was a kid, they use to be all over the place! Where you all at?!?! :dunno: Guess everyone's got them garaged, or trailoring them everywhere now. :banghead: it's a car drive them! cruise them on weekends. represent out here in LP! :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE IM FROM TOGETHER CC LOS AND I RIDE IN PUENTE ALL THE TIME I HAVE AN 83 REGAL AND A 81 LINCOLN MARK 6 POR VIDA TILL THE CASKET DROP'S HOMIE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

AND HERE IS THE OTHER ONE


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

sup bridgetown


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------

